

Toshiba Launches First Cell CPU-based laptop - manvsmachine
http://www.hothardware.com/News/Toshiba_Launches_First_Cell_CPUbased_Laptop/

======
manvsmachine
One point of interest: there are already a couple of Linux distros that will
run natively on the Cell processor by itself; could these same libraries be
integrated into a IA32 / AMD64 environment? I'm thinking something similar to
the ATI optimization of Folding@Home but widely applicable using OSS
libraries.

